# Jabberd 2.0s4 error: Libidn >= 0.3.0



## x-Reality (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

bin dabei einen Jabberd Server für meine Abteilung aufzusetzen. Verwende Fedora Core 2 C und habe die libidn-0.5.2 installiert. Jedoch jedes mal wenn ich ./configure mache, erhalten ich den Fehler: configure: error: Libidn >= 0.3.0 not found

Hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Bin auch Anfänger was Linux angeht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2004)

kommt halt drauf an, wohin du deine libidn installiert hast. Ggf. musst du beim ./configure einfach den passenden Pfad zur Library angeben ....


----------



## x-Reality (2. November 2004)

Aha und wie mache ich das? Die libidn habe ich als rpm Paket installiert.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2004)

./configure --help und dann passende Variable übergeben


----------

